

Show HN: Our attempt at solving the 'no wishlist' problem... - tbundy
http://shopnoculars.com/index.php

======
dribb
Looping back over if anyone doesn't get what the description is referring to:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4864978>

Two takes on overlapping (albeit, first world) problems.

~~~
tbundy
Thanks for linking back.

